# Nano Lighting for 3 gallon



## BAmico (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking for suggestions for a new light - I have a 3 gallon bowfront planted tank and would prefer a clip-on light, as opposed to a desk lamp fixture. The fluval nano was suggested by my lfs, but I'm concerned it might be a bit much and it's kinda pricey. Thanks!


----------



## Tank seeker (Aug 8, 2021)

BAmico said:


> Looking for suggestions for a new light - I have a 3 gallon bowfront planted tank and would prefer a clip-on light, as opposed to a desk lamp fixture. The fluval nano was suggested by my lfs, but I'm concerned it might be a bit much and it's kinda pricey. Thanks!


You where right to not buy the fluval it’s so expensive you could get a bigger tank


----------



## Aaronious (Oct 20, 2020)

I purchased a MingDak LED a few months ago. It's bright as ****. Over did the lighting with it when I first got it. It's also pretty cheap. There is a $20 clip on type, same that I got. It way over lit my 2g and then it did great on my 5.5 at half the light settings. Settings stay once you put them in so it works well with a normal timer. only has white and blue lights, both are individually adjustable.

For the price, 9.5/10. There are small things that take tinkering to get it right where you want it. But for $20 it's great. The main thing I wanted is the lights and these are very bright.


----------

